# Anybody Going to Dewey's Golden Jubilee?



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

we are going! but you know that already =P Im so excited its going to be Bauer's first time a the beach. Not sure what he is going to think of the waves... should be fun.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I sure hope he likes the waves! See you there Laurel!:wavey:


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Hope to see you both!!! And if anyone else from the forum will be there, would love to meet....


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I saw on Facebook what a good time people are already having up there! I just saw on Facebook today a picture of Karen nestled with her dogs on her hotel room bed. I am coming up to join her and Maureen who are already up there. I'll see you there Maureen!:wavey:


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

A couple pictures from this morning....


----------

